# Chicken house plus??????



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

The breeder that I used last year at Chicken house plus changed her website a bit last year after tons of complaints from buyers so went and looked her up this year and once again she has changed her site again:

http://fertilized-chicken-eggs.com/store/

Be very leery of this lady. She doesn't sell good quality at all. She also seems to have fewer and fewer breeds this year. I have to admit I am shocked that she is still going, and with all of last years issues.

I am shocked that she is still at it again this year. I can see maybe a few eggs not hatching but when you buy 48 eggs and none hatch there is an issue. Then you pay shipping for 48 more only for none of them to hatch either??? Yet my own eggs hatched that were in the incubator at the same time. My son and myself broke open the last 48 and not a single one had been fertile, so be careful guys if you plan on getting eggs from this lady.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Good heads up. You may have saved someone a lot of time and money. 
Never trust a site that spells Ameraucana, "Americana"! 
$39.99 + shipping for 12 EE hatching eggs. WOW!!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Never trust anyone who claims their Ameraucana lays green eggs 

And yep, prices are through the roof with no pictures of the actual birds themselves that I can find. 43$ for 12 meat kings, good heavens. They're 1.65 for day olds, here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Another tell, is that no where is anything said about the farm itself or of the breeding. Anyone that stays that anonymous is like walking through traffic with your eyes closed.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks for the heads up H


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Yep. I am shocked she is still going it took her 4 months to send me the replacement 48 eggs and none of them hatched at all, when we cracked them open after day 30 none were fertile. She also had messed up my very first order and sent me barnyard mix rather then the Golden comet eggs. This lady doesn't know how to run a chicken farm at all. Here phone was suppose to have been a personal phone number and not a business phone, but no one ever picked up and no one ever called me back no matter how many messages I left.

Paypal finally got up with her, and she replaced my eggs even though I had to pay extra postage for what I had originally ordered and once again It took 3 months to get the eggs and then it said Buff Orpingtons not golden comets. None of those hatched out either.

In total with her I was out way over $600 for the 5 Delawares and 2 barnyard mix chicks (1 turken, & 1 Buff Orpington) Never ever again will I do that. Out of over 140 eggs only 7 hatched. I know that is not all due to shipping.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> Good heads up. You may have saved someone a lot of time and money.
> Never trust a site that spells Ameraucana, "Americana"!
> $39.99 + shipping for 12 EE hatching eggs. WOW!!


I paid over that for the Delawares, per dozen. I bought 4 dozen Delaware and 4 dozen golden comets. I had 5 Delawares hatch out and a Turken and Buff Orpington hatched out of the Golden comets.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I wonder how she is breeding her Cornish cross and golden comets, since those breeds do not breed true, I'm not sure how you could hatch them out. The golden comet is essentially a red sex link which is easily created but not to the production standard of the ones you'd get from the feed store.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All I can say to this is that everyone needs to find out everything they can about a breeder. Ask around, see if anyone has experience with them. If not, stay away. 

I know some reputable breeders sell on Ebay but not many. Most are on their own sites selling or are on the various bidding sites.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

robin416 said:


> All I can say to this is that everyone needs to find out everything they can about a breeder. Ask around, see if anyone has experience with them. If not, stay away.
> 
> I know some reputable breeders sell on Ebay but not many. Most are on their own sites selling or are on the various bidding sites.


You would be surprised. I found out that guy from here in NC that sells on e-bay is a scammer. He was arrested this past week stealing eggs from his neighbors chicken house. Makes me wonder if I should call the news station and tell them to come get the NC ones out of my bator and find out who they belong to.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And that's why I never bought eggs on Ebay. Way too many of the pics on Ebay were stolen from reputable breeders. In other words, the eggs they were selling were not from the birds in the pics.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

robin416 said:


> And that's why I never bought eggs on Ebay. Way too many of the pics on Ebay were stolen from reputable breeders. In other words, the eggs they were selling were not from the birds in the pics.


I have wondered about that myself. I told hubby I need to start putting our hatchery name across all of our photos, so people wont be stealing them off e-bay. I really don't want that to happen. You would be surprised.


----------

